
Analyse Asia 31: The Asymco Trilogy Wit Horace Dediu Part 1 - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/05/19/episode-31-the-asymco-trilogy-with-horace-dediu-part-1-new-market-disruption/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: Horace Dediu, current fellow of the Clayton Christensen Institute
and founder of Asymco.com joined us for an epic and insightful discussion
focusing on few key interesting topics: (a) new market disruption theories,
(b) Apple in China and the luxury market and (c) the Japanese automotive
industry and how it shapes up against disruption from Tesla, Uber and Apple.
In the first of the trilogy, Horace discussed the origins of Asymco.com and
also why he has used Apple as the lens to understand innovation and technology
disruption. We also traced back to other Apple-like companies in the past such
as Sony in Asia, and look at how Apple and Pixar has displayed a different
kind of “DNA” against innovative companies in the past. Last but not least, we
discussed the evolution and future of Google and where it might lead them to.

